# what are SSD used for?



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry for the elementary question but what are SSD used for. There is an offer on Crucial m4 SSD 2,5" 64GB

I understand that they are quicker but what would I use something with just 64GB for.

We use a desktop and a laptop...laptop (win7 32bit) is used for browing and some course study . Pc (vista 64 bit)is used for browsing and gaming...

Would I install it then load the OS onto it then delete the OS from the sata HDD?

thanks for any help


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

A ssd is the newest type of hdd,you would see faster boot times and data read/write speeds with a ssd although some folk here will disagree with that,,


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

SSD vs HDD


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there MAIN attraction is solid state drive = no moving parts; for a laptop system I think you could see the real gain here, hard drives with moving internals dont like getting bumped and banged whereas SSD drives are far more tolerant

they are faster at reading and sometimes writing and will give faster load times at boot up and loading games; not a real big faster with maybe a few seconds

"OUR" biggest gripe is they dont have "bang for the buck" when used in a desktop system; you pay dearly for a small margin of improvement; at this time they are a luxury in the desktop world, but time may improve upon that


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Great ...thanks for the info ...The one in question is/was half price ( I have it in the basket but otherwise sold out instantly..they had 500 in stock ) Sale price was 588 kronor delivered (approx $ 88 US/Canadian ) but probably haven't got use for it and not sure how to use it...
ie I have my windows discs (except on the laptop which is an ASUS and was already installed,) and I'm not sure how much bother I'd have to go to get OS working from the SSD.

By the way Liderman the two computers that you and Wrench helped me build are still going fine Thanks...thumbs up sign !


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f16/boost-your-ssd-performance-600114.html


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thx's for the link brobarapas ( this is only for 32 bit??? I have vista 64 on my desktop, laptop is an upgrade from vista 32 bit to win 7 32 bit bought as a cheap upgrade when we bought it but I have no visat 32 bit disc for this as it was already installed.)

Am I right in thinking that if I bought this I'd have to re-install everything ..I have a backup of the desktop but not sure that it will work ?

The desktop has a samsung 1TB and 250 GB wd black sata installed


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

To me they are a total ripoff and will never use one unless get given one for free or if their prices fall drastically. I would rather settle for a "slower" boot time and have 3x the hdd space than have a faster boot time with almost no hdd space. It's personal preference I suppose. I stick with my trusted SATA drives, loads of space and quick enough. You won't notice the difference really in games neither so there's no point for me to have one.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't fully understand your question,,You are talking about a lap top and a desktop,,?


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

1.Hej what i'm trying to say is if i bought this and wanted to use it for OS which seems to be a logical thing to do , how would I do it on my desktop as the os already is on my 1tb Samsung HDD that is partioned into two drives....

Would I install vista 64 bit on the SSD device, set it as 1st boot item via BIOS and just leave the original OS sitting on the 1tb HDD ?

2. I can't see how I can use it with the laptop . Can it be internally installed in a laptop(is there enough room ? )...but anyway I don't have the DVD disc for the laptop.

Johnny 3. I'am tempted by this as this SSD is half price and is the last one they've got.----their usual price is 999 Skr


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

REMA1 said:


> Thx's for the link brobarapas ( this is only for 32 bit??? I have vista 64 on my desktop, laptop is an upgrade from vista 32 bit to win 7 32 bit bought as a cheap upgrade when we bought it but I have no visat 32 bit disc for this as it was already installed.)
> 
> Am I right in thinking that if I bought this I'd have to re-install everything ..I have a backup of the desktop but not sure that it will work ?
> 
> The desktop has a samsung 1TB and 250 GB wd black sata installed




you would not have to reinstall everything when you add a new hard drive / its no diff adding a new SSD drive / its a rather simple process of imaging your OS partition and then copy it to the new drive

if you need more help with this dont be afraid to give me a shout ........I will gladly walk you thru the process


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for clearing that up for me Linderman


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

SSD drives have a great deal of potential and there is little doubt that eventually some form of SSD will eventually replace conventional drives. But there are many technical problems that must be dealt with before that day comes. In the meantime they are expensive and performance isn't always what might be expected. I have little doubt that these issues will be solved and prices will drop, just as happened with conventional drives.

In a laptop that might be exposed to physical shocks, particularly while operating, an SSD can be a major advantage and well worth the extra cost. Many a conventional drive has been seriously damaged by a drop that seemed quite minor. This is much less of an issue in desktops.

At the present time the best use for an SSD is to contain the OS and applications (if possible). It should be possible to do this with a relatively small drive that isn't overly expensive. This will provide the best performance to cost ratio.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks all for the help..

I decided NOT to buy it as the money can go to a new HDD or graphic card that will need upgrading.
I had assume that as there was no moving parts the failure rate would be very low, thus making it an ideal media for keeping your most important stuff on.

I opened the wife's laptop but it only had room for one HDD / 2.5" drive..

I appreciate what Liderman, Johnny and LMiller said and the other technical details/advice from Linderman and brobarapas.

I like this forum as there is always sound advice and people back up what they say with reasons...no comments like " they are great " OR " they are crap" , just sound advice.

thanks for helping me make an informed decesion.

cheers


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

no problem glad we could help,,,,,


----------

